

Ebola Czar Ron Klain Was a Fannie Mae and Cigna Lobbyist - grej
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/ebola-czar-ron-klain-was-a-fannie-mae-and-cigna-lobbyist/article/2554953

======
adamtucker
Under what circumstances does a lawyer/lobbyist have domain expertise to
manage/advise a government response to global virus outbreak?

Is this an Ebola outbreak or business opportunity?

~~~
hga
Looking at him as a _zampolit_ rather than _czar_ and his appointment, his
qualifications and position (reporting to Rice and I forget who else) makes a
lot more sense.

ADDED: that's now crystal clear to me after it turns out he was absent at
Friday's Ebola strategy meeting: [http://www.breitbart.com/Big-
Government/2014/10/17/Ebola-Cza...](http://www.breitbart.com/Big-
Government/2014/10/17/Ebola-Czar-Absent-from-White-House-Ebola-Strategy-
Meeting)

